# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द लेखक तथा उनकी कहानियाँ >  चन्द्रधर शर्मा 'गुलेरी'  (3 कहानियाँ )

## sajan love

उसने कहा था

चन्द्रधर शर्मा 'गुलेरी'

----------


## sajan love

बड़े-बडे़ शहरों के इक्के-गाडी वालों की जबान के कोड़ों से जिनकी पीठ छिल गई है और कान पक गए हैं, उनसे हमारी प्रार्थना है कि अमृतसर के बम्बू कार्ट वालों की बोली का मरहम लगावे। जबकि बड़े शहरों की चौड़ी सड़को पर घोड़े की पीठ को चाबुक से धुनते हुए इक्के वाले कभी घोड़े की नानी से अपना निकट यौन-संबंध स्थिर करते हैं, कभी उसके गुप्त गुह्य अंगो से डाक्टर को लजाने वाला परिचय दिखाते हैं, कभी राह चलते पैदलों की आँखो के न होने पर तरस खाते हैं, कभी उनके पैरो की अंगुलियों के पोरों की चींथकर अपने ही को सताया हुआ बताते हैं और संसार भर की ग्लानि और क्षोभ के अवतार बने नाक की सीध चले जाते हैं, तब अमृतसर में उनकी बिरादरी वाले तंग चक्करदार गलियों मे हर एक लडढी वाले के लिए ठहर कर सब्र का समुद्र उमड़ा कर-- बचो खालसाजी, हटो भाईज', ठहरना भाई, आने दो लालाजी, हटो बाछा कहते हुए सफेद फेटों , खच्चरों और बतको, गन्ने और खोमचे और भारे वालों के जंगल से राह खेते हैं । क्या मजाल है कि जी और साहब बिना सुने किसी को हटना पड़े। यह बात नही कि उनकी जीभ चलती ही नही, चलती है पर मीठी छुरी की तरह महीन मार करती हुई। यदि कोई बुढ़िया बार-बार चिटौनी देने पर भी लीक से नही हटती तो उनकी वचनावली के ये नमूने हैं-- हट जा जीणे जोगिए, हट जा करमाँ वालिए, हट जा, पुत्तां प्यारिए. बच जा लम्बी वालिए। समष्टि मे इसका अर्थ हैं कि तू जीने योग्य है, तू भाग्योंवाली है, पुत्रो को प्यारी है, लम्बी उमर तेरे सामने है, तू क्यों मेरे पहियो के नीचे आना चाहती है? बच जा। ऐसे बम्बू कार्ट वालों के बीच मे होकर एक लड़का और एक लड़की चौक की दुकान पर आ मिले। उसके बालों और इसके ढीले सुथने से जान पडता था कि दोनो सिख हैं। वह अपने मामा के केश धोने के लिए दही लेने आया था और यह रसोई के लिए बड़ियाँ। दुकानदार एक परदेशी से गुथ रहा था, जो सेर भर गीले पापड़ो की गड्डी गिने बिना हटता न था।

----------


## sajan love

-- तेरा घर कहाँ है?

-- मगरे मे। ...और तेरा?

-- माँझे मे, यहाँ कहाँ रहती है?

-- अतरसिंह की बैठक में, वह मेरे मामा होते हैं।

-- मैं भी मामा के आया हूँ, उनका घर गुरु बाजार मे है।

इतने मे दुकानदार निबटा और इनका सौदा देने लगा। सौदा लेकर दोनो साथ-साथ चले। कुछ दूर जाकर लड़के ने मुसकरा कर पूछा-- तेरी कुड़माई हो गई? इस पर लड़की कुछ आँखे चढ़ाकर 'धत्' कहकर दौड़ गई और लड़का मुँह देखता रह गया।

दूसरे तीसरे दिन सब्जी वाले के यहाँ, या दूध वाले के यहाँ अकस्मात् दोनो मिल जाते। महीना भर यही हाल रहा। दो-तीन बार लड़के ने फिर पूछा-- तेरे कुड़माई हो गई? और उत्तर में वही 'धत्' मिला। एक दिन जब फिर लड़के ने वैसी ही हँसी मे चिढ़ाने के लिए पूछा तो लड़की लड़के की संभावना के विरुद्ध बोली-- हाँ, हो गई।

-- कब?

-- कल, देखते नही यह रेशम से कढा हुआ सालू। ... लड़की भाग गई।

लड़के ने घर की सीध ली। रास्ते मे एक लड़के को मोरी मे ढकेल दिया, एक छाबड़ी वाले की दिन भर की कमाई खोई, एक कुत्ते को पत्थर मारा और गोभी वाले ठेले मे दूध उंडेल दिया। सामने नहा कर आती हुई किसी वैष्णवी से टकरा कर अन्धे की उपाधि पाई। तब कहीं घर पहुँचा।

-- होश मे आओ। कयामत आयी है और लपटन साहब की वर्दी पहन कर आयी है।

----------


## sajan love

-- क्या? -- लपचन साहब या तो मारे गये हैं या कैद हो गये हैं। उनकी वर्दी पहन कर कोई जर्मन आया है। सूबेदार ने इसका मुँह नही देखा। मैने देखा है, और बातें की हैं। सौहरा साफ़ उर्दू बोलता है, पर किताबी उर्दू। और मुझे पीने को सिगरेट दिया है।

-- तो अब? -- अब मारे गए। धोखा है। सूबेदार कीचड़ मे चक्कर काटते फिरेंगे और यहाँ खाई पर धावा होगा उधर उन पर खुले मे धावा होगा। उठो, एक काम करो। पलटन मे पैरो के निशान देखते-देखते दौड़ जाओ। अभी बहुत दूर न गये होंगे। सूबेदार से कहो कि एकदम लौट आवें। खंदक की बात झूठ है। चले जाओ, खंदक के पीछे से ही निकल जाओ। पत्ता तक न खुड़के। देर मत करो।'

-- हुकुम तो यह है कि यहीं...

-- ऐसी तैसी हुकुम की! मेरा हुकुम है... जमादार लहनासिंह जो इस वक्त यहाँ सबसे बड़ा अफ़सर है, उसका हुकुम है। मैं लपटन साहब की ख़बर लेता हूँ।

-- पर यहाँ तो तुम आठ ही हो।

-- आठ नही, दस लाख। एक एक अकालिया सिख सवा लाख के बराबर होता है। चले जाओ।



लौटकर खाई के मुहाने पर लहनासिंह दीवार से चिपक गया। उसने देखा कि लपटन साहब ने जेब से बेल के बराबर तीन गोले निकाले। तीनों को जगह-जगह खंदक की दीवारों मे घुसेड़ दिया और तीनों मे एक तार सा बाँध दिया। तार के आगे सूत की गुत्थी थी, जिसे सिगड़ी के पास रखा। बाहर की तरफ जाकर एक दियासलाई जलाकर गुत्थी रखने... बिजली की तरह दोनों हाथों से उलटी बन्दूक को उठाकर लहनासिंह ने साहब की कुहनी पर तानकर दे मारा । धमाके के साथ साहब के हाथ से दियासलाई गिर पड़ी । लहनासिंह ने एक कुन्दा साहब की गर्दन पर मारा और साहब 'आँख! मीन गाट्ट' कहते हुए चित हो गये। लहनासिंह ने तीनो गोले बीनकर खंदक के बाहर फेंके और साहब को घसीटकर सिगड़ी के पास लिटाया। जेबों की तलाशी ली। तीन-चार लिफ़ाफ़े और एक डायरी निकाल कर उन्हे अपनी जेब के हवाले किया।

----------


## sajan love

साहब की मूर्च्छा हटी। लहना सिह हँसकर बोला-- क्यो, लपटन साहब, मिजाज कैसा है? आज मैंने बहुत बातें सीखीं । यह सीखा कि सिख सिगरेट पीते हैं । यह सीखा कि जगाधरी के जिले मे नीलगायें होती हैं और उनके दो फुट चार इंच के सींग होते हैं । यह सीखा कि मुसलमान खानसामा मूर्तियो पर जल चढाते हैं और लपटन साहब खोते पर चढते हैं । पर यह तो कहो, ऐसी साफ़ उर्दू कहाँ से सीख आये? हमारे लपटन साहब तो बिना 'डैम' के पाँच लफ़्ज भी नही बोला करते थे ।

लहनासिंह ने पतलून की जेबों की तलाशी नही ली थी। साहब ने मानो जाड़े से बचने के लिए दोनो हाथ जेबो मे डाले। लहनासिंह कहता गया-- चालाक तो बड़े हो, पर माँझे का लहना इतने बरस लपटन साहब के साथ रहा है। उसे चकमा देने के लिए चार आँखे चाहिएँ। तीन महीने हुए एक तुर्की मौलवी मेरे गाँव मे आया था। औरतो को बच्चे होने का ताबीज बाँटता था और बच्चो को दवाई देता था। चौधरी के बड़ के नीचे मंजा बिछाकर हुक्का पीता रहता था और कहता था कि जर्मनी वाले बड़े पंडित हैं। वेद पढ़-पढ़ कर उसमे से विमान चलाने की विद्या जान गये हैं। गौ को नही मारते। हिन्दुस्तान मे आ जायेंगे तो गोहत्या बन्द कर देगे। मंडी के बनियो को बहकाता था कि डाकखाने से रुपये निकाल लो, सरकार का राज्य जाने वाला है। डाक बाबू पोल्हू राम भी डर गया था। मैने मुल्ला की दाढी मूंड़ दी थी और गाँव से बाहर निकालकर कहा था कि जो मेरे गाँव मे अब पैर रखा तो -- साहब की जेब मे से पिस्तौल चला और लहना की जाँघ मे गोली लगी। इधर लहना की हेनरी मार्टिन के दो फ़ायरो ने साहब की कपाल-क्रिया कर दी।

----------


## sajan love

धडाका सुनकर सब दौड आये।

बोधा चिल्लाया-- क्या है?

लहनासिंह मे उसे तो यह कह कर सुला दिया कि 'एक हडका कुत्ता आया था, मार दिया' और औरो से सब हाल कह दिया। बंदूके लेकर सब तैयार हो गये । लहना ने साफ़ा फाड़ कर घाव के दोनो तरफ पट्टियाँ कसकर बांधी । घाव माँस मे ही था। पट्टियो के कसने से लूह बन्द हो गया।



इतने मे सत्तर जर्मन चिल्लाकर खाई मे घुस पड़े। सिखो की बंदूको की बाढ ने पहले धावे को रोका। दूसरे को रोका। पर यहाँ थे आठ (लहना सिंह तक-तक कर मार रहा था। वह खड़ा था औऱ लेटे हुए थे) और वे सत्तर । अपने मुर्दा भाईयों के शरीर पर चढ़कर जर्मन आगे घुसे आते थे । थोड़े मिनटो में वे... अचानक आवाज आयी -- 'वाह गुरुजी की फतह ! वाहगुरु दी का खालसा!' और धड़ाधड़ बंदूको के फायर जर्मनो की पीठ पर पड़ने लगे। ऐन मौके पर जर्मन दो चक्कों के पाटों के बीच मे आ गए। पीछे से सूबेदार हजारासिंह के जवान आग बरसाते थे और सामने से लहनासिंह के साथियों के संगीन चल रहे थे। पास आने पर पीछे वालो ने भी संगीन पिरोना शुरु कर दिया ।

----------


## sajan love

एक किलकारी और-- 'अकाल सिक्खाँ दी फौज आयी। वाह गुरु जी दी फतह! वाह गुरु जी दी खालसा! सत्त सिरी अकाल पुरुष! ' और लड़ाई ख़तम हो गई। तिरसठ जर्मन या तो खेत रहे थे या कराह रहे थे। सिक्खो में पन्द्रह के प्राण गए। सूबेदार के दाहिने कन्धे मे से गोली आर पार निकल गयी। लहनासिंह की पसली मे एक गोली लगी। उसने घाव को खंदक की गीली मिट्टी से पूर लिया। और बाकी का साफ़ा कसकर कमर बन्द की तरह लपेट लिया। किसी को ख़बर नही हुई कि लहना के दूसरा घाव -- भारी घाव -- लगा है। लड़ाई के समय चांद निकल आया था। ऐसा चांद जिसके प्रकाश से संस्कृत कवियो का दिया हुआ 'क्षयी' नाम सार्थक होता है। और हवा ऐसी चल रही थी जैसी कि बाणभट्ट की भाषा मे 'दंतवीणो पदेशाचार्य' कहलाती। वजीरासिंह कह रहा था कि कैसे मन-मनभर फ्रांस की भूमि मेरे बूटो से चिपक रही थी जब मैं दौडा दौडा सूबेदार के पीछे गया था। सूबेदार लहनासिह से सारा हाल सुन और कागजात पाकर उसकी तुरन्त बुद्धि को सराह रहे थे और कर रहे थे कि तू न होता तो आज सब मारे जाते। इस लड़ाई की आवाज़ तीन मील दाहिनी ओर की खाई वालों ने सुन ली थी। उन्होने पीछे टेलिफ़ोन कर दिया था। वहाँ से झटपट दो डाक्टर और दो बीमार ढोने की गाड़ियाँ चली, जो कोई डेढ घंटे के अन्दर अन्दर आ पहुँची। फील्ड अस्पताल नज़दीक था। सुबह होते-होते वहाँ पहुँच जाएंगे, इसलिए मामूली पट्टी बांधकर एक गाडी मे घायल लिटाये गए और दूसरी मे लाशें रखी गईं। सूबेदार ने लहनासिह की जाँघ मे पट्टी बंधवानी चाही। बोधसिंह ज्वर से बर्रा रहा था। पर उसने यह कह कर टाल दिया कि थोड़ा घाव है, सवेरे देखा जायेगा। वह गाडी मे लिटाया गया। लहना को छोडकर सूबेदार जाते नही थे। यह देख लहना ने कहा-- तुम्हे बोधा की कसम हैं और सूबेदारनी जी की सौगन्द है तो इस गाड़ी मे न चले जाओ।

----------


## sajan love

-- और तुम?

-- मेरे लिए वहाँ पहुँचकर गाड़ी भेज देना। और जर्मन मुर्दो के लिए भी तो गाड़ियाँ आती होगीं। मेरा हाल बुरा नही हैं। देखते नही मैं खड़ा हूँ? वजीरासिंह मेरे पास है ही।

-- अच्छा, पर...

-- बोधा गाडी पर लेट गया। भला, आप भी चढ़ आओ। सुनिए तो, सूबेदारनी होराँ को चिट्ठी लिखो तो मेरा मत्था टेकना लिख देना।

-- और जब घर जाओ तो कह देना कि मुझ से जो उन्होने कहा था, वह मैंने कर दिया।

गाडियाँ चल पड़ी थीं। सूबेदार ने चढ़ते-चढ़ते लहना का हाथ पकड़कर कहा-- तूने मेरे और बोधा के प्राण बचाये हैं। लिखना कैसा? साथ ही घर चलेंगे। अपनी सूबेदारनी से तू ही कह देना। उसने क्या कहा था?

-- अब आप गाड़ी पर चढ़ जाओ। मैने जो कहा, वह लिख देना और कह भी देना।

गाड़ी के जाते ही लहना लेट गया। --वजीरा, पानी पिला दे और मेरा कमरबन्द खोल दे। तर हो रहा है।

मृत्यु के कुछ समय पहले स्मृति बहुत साफ़ हो जाती है। जन्मभर की घटनाएँ एक-एक करके सामने आती हैं। सारे दृश्यो के रंग साफ़ होते है, समय की धुन्ध बिल्कुल उन पर से हट जाती है। लहनासिंह बारह वर्ष का है। अमृतसर मे मामा के यहाँ आया हुआ है। दहीवाले के यहाँ, सब्जीवाले के यहाँ, हर कहीं उसे आठ साल की लड़की मिल जाती है। जब वह पूछता है कि तेरी कुड़माई हो गई? तब वह 'धत्' कहकर भाग जाती है। एक दिन उसने वैसे ही पूछा तो उसने कहा--हाँ, कल हो गयी, देखते नही, यह रेशम के फूलों वाला सालू? यह सुनते ही लहनासिंह को दुःख हुआ। क्रोध हुआ । क्यों हुआ?

-- वजीरासिंह पानी पिला दे।

----------


## sajan love

पच्चीस वर्ष बीत गये। अब लहनासिंह नं. 77 राइफ़ल्स मे जमादार हो गया है। उस आठ वर्ष की कन्या का ध्यान ही न रहा, न मालूम वह कभी मिली थी या नही। सात दिन की छुट्टी लेकर ज़मीन के मुकदमे की पैरवी करने वह घर गया। वहाँ रेजीमेंट के अफ़सर की चिट्ठी मिली। फौरन चले आओ। साथ ही सूबेदार हजारासिंह की चिट्ठी मिली कि मैं और बोधासिंह भी लाम पर जाते हैं, लौटते हुए हमारे घर होते आना। साथ चलेंगे।

सूबेदार का घर रास्ते में पड़ता था और सूबेदार उसे बहुत चाहता था। लहनासिंह सूबेदार के यहाँ पहुँचा। जब चलने लगे तब सूबेदार बेडे़ मे निकल कर आया। बोला-- लहनासिंह, सूबेदारनी तुमको जानती है। बुलाती है। जा मिल आ।

लहनासिंह भीतर पहुँचा। सूबेदारनी मुझे जानती है? कब से? रेजीमेंट के क्वार्टरों मे तो कभी सूबेदार के घर के लोग रहे नहीं। दरवाज़े पर जाकर 'मत्था टेकना' कहा। असीस सुनी। लहनासिंह चुप।

----------


## sajan love

-- मुझे पहचाना?

-- नहीं।

-- 'तेरी कुड़माई हो गयी? ... धत्... कल हो गयी... देखते नही, रेशमी बूटों वाला सालू... अमृतसर में...

भावों की टकराहट से मूर्च्छा खुली। करवट बदली। पसली का घाव बह निकला।

-- वजीरासिंह, पानी पिला -- उसने कहा था ।

स्वप्न चल रहा हैं । सूबेदारनी कह रही है-- मैने तेरे को आते ही पहचान लिया। एक काम कहती हूँ। मेरे तो भाग फूट गए। सरकार ने बहादुरी का खिताब दिया है, लायलपुर मे ज़मीन दी है, आज नमकहलाली का मौक़ा आया है। पर सरकार ने हम तीमियो की एक घघरिया पलटन क्यो न बना दी जो मै भी सूबेदारजी के साथ चली जाती? एक बेटा है। फौज मे भरती हुए उसे एक ही वर्ष हुआ। उसके पीछे चार और हुए, पर एक भी नही जिया । सूबेदारनी रोने लगी-- अब दोनों जाते हैं । मेरे भाग! तुम्हें याद है, एक दिन टाँगे वाले का घोड़ा दहीवाले की दुकान के पास बिगड़ गया था। तुमने उस दिन मेरे प्राण बचाये थे। आप घोड़ो की लातो पर चले गये थे। और मुझे उठाकर दुकान के तख्त के पास खड़ा कर दिया था। ऐसे ही इन दोनों को बचाना। यह मेरी भिक्षा है। तुम्हारे आगे मैं आँचल पसारती हूँ।

----------


## sajan love

रोती-रोती सूबेदारनी ओबरी मे चली गयी। लहनासिंह भी आँसू पोछता हुआ बाहर आया।

-- वजीरासिंह, पानी पिला -- उसने कहा था।

लहना का सिर अपनी गोद मे रखे वजीरासिंह बैठा है। जब मांगता है, तब पानी पिला देता है। आध घंटे तक लहना फिर चुप रहा, फिर बोला-- कौन? कीरतसिंह?

वजीरा ने कुछ समझकर कहा-- हाँ।

-- भइया, मुझे और ऊँचा कर ले। अपने पट्ट पर मेरा सिर रख ले।

वजीरा ने वैसा ही किया ।

-- हाँ, अब ठीक है। पानी पिला दे। बस। अब के हाड़ मे यह आम खूब फलेगा। चाचा-भतीजा दोनों यहीँ बैठकर आम खाना। जितना बड़ा तेरा भतीजा है उतना ही बड़ा यह आम, जिस महीने उसका जन्म हुआ था उसी महीने मैने इसे लगाया था।

वजीरासिंह के आँसू टप-टप टपक रहे थे। कुछ दिन पीछे लोगों ने अख़बारो में पढ़ा---

फ्रांस और बेलजियम-- 67वीं सूची-- मैदान मे घावों से मरा -- न. 77 सिख राइफल्स जमादार लहनासिंह ।

----------


## sajan love

पाठशाला

चन्द्रधर शर्मा 'गुलेरी'

----------


## sajan love

पाठशाला का वार्षिकोत्सव था। मैं भी वहाँ बुलाया गया था। वहाँ के प्रधान अध्यापक का एकमात्र पुत्र, जिसकी अवस्था आठ वर्ष की थी, बड़े लाड़ से नुमाइश में मिस्टर हादी के कोल्हू की तरह दिखाया जा रहा था। उसका मुँह पीला था, आँखें सफ़ेद थीं, दृष्टि भूमि से उठती नहीं थी। प्रश्न पूछे जा रहे थे। उनका वह उत्तर दे रहा था। धर्म के दस लक्षण सुना गया, नौ रसों के उदाहरण दे गया। पानी के चार डिग्री के नीचे शीतलता में फैल जाने के कारण और उससे मछलियों की प्राण–रक्षा को समझा गया, चंद्रग्रहण का वैज्ञानिक समाधान दे गया, अभाव को पदार्थ मानने, न मानने का शास्त्रार्थ कर गया और इंग्लैंड के राजा आठवें हेनरी की स्त्रियों के नाम और पेशवाओं का कुर्सीनामा सुना गया। 
यह पूछा गया कि तू क्या करेगा? बालक ने सिखा–सिखाया उत्तर दिया कि मैं यावज्जन्म लोकसेवा करूँगा। सभा ‘वाह वाह’ करती सुन रही थी, पिता का हृदय उल्लास से भर रहा था। 
एक वृद्ध महाशय ने उसके सिर पर हाथ फेरकर आशीर्वाद दिया और कहा कि जो तू ईनाम मांगे, वही दें। बालक कुछ सोचने लगा। पिता और अध्यापक इस चिंता में लगे कि देखें, यह पढ़ाई का पुतला कौन–सी पुस्तक मांगता है।

----------


## sajan love

बालक के मुख पर विलक्षण रंगों का परिवर्तन हो रहा था, हृदय में कृत्रिम और स्वाभाविक भावों की लड़ाई की झलक आँखों में दीख रही थी। कुछ खाँसकर, गला साफ कर नकली परदे के हट जाने से स्वयं विस्मित होकर बालक ने धीरे से कहा, ‘‘लड्डू।’’

पिता और अध्यापक निराश हो गए। इतने समय तक मेरा वास घुट रहा था। अब मैंने सुख की सांस भरी। उन सबने बालक की प्रवृत्तियों का गला घोंटने में कुछ उठा नहीं रखा था, पर बालक बच गया। उसके बचने की आशा है, क्योंकि वह ‘लड्डू’ की पुकार जीवित वृक्ष के हरे पत्तों का मधुर मर्मर था, मरे काठ की आलमारी की सिर दुखानेवाली खड़खड़ाहट नहीं।

----------


## sajan love

जन्मांतर कथा

चन्द्रधर शर्मा 'गुलेरी'

----------


## sajan love

एक कहिल नामक कबाड़ी था, जो काठ की कावड़ कंधे पर लिए-लिए फिरता था। उसकी सिंहला नामक स्त्री थी। उसने पति से कहा कि देवाधिदेव-युगादिदेव की पूजा करो, जिनसे जन्मांतर में दारिद्रय-दुख न पावें। पति ने कहा-- तू धर्म-गहली (पगली) हुई है, पर सेवक मैं क्या कर सकता हूँ? तब स्त्री ने नदी-जल और फूल से पूजा की। उसी दिन वह विषूचिका (हैजा) से मर गई और जन्मांतर में राजकन्या और राजपत्नी हुई। अपने नए पति के साथ उसी दिन मंदिर में आई तो उसी पूर्व पति दरिद्र कबाड़िए को वहाँ देखकर मूर्च्छित हो गई। उसी समय जातिस्मर (जिसे अपने पूर्व जन्म का हाल याद हो)होकर उसने एक दोहे में कहा-- जंगल की पत्ती और नदी का जल सुलभ था तो भी तू नहीं लाया। हाय! तेरे तन पर कपड़ा भी नहीं है और मैं रानी हो गई। 
कबाड़ी ने स्वीकार करके जन्मांतर कथा की पुष्टि की।

----------

